
Intellectual Dark Web - slicktux
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellectual_dark_web
======
nanonan
I have recently had the pleasure of discovering a few of these people on Joe
Rogan's podcast. His three hour interview format alots enough time to dive
deep enough into some of these ideas to realize they transcend left vs right
and address some fundamentals about who we are as a human race and what our
natural and written histories can tell us about our current times and the
dangerous implications of identity politics. We, as a society, censor these
people at our peril.

~~~
slicktux
Fortunately there exists podcasts, such as, Joe Rogan Experience that bring
differing points of view to the ‘mainstream’... Unfortunately everything is
becoming polarized in a black and white fashion...no more is the common
thought and discourse that of the grey area. We are either this or that but no
middle ground... Hello mob rule!

